# Napanee 3D indoor shoot..Feb 8th



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

*Location*

Where would one find this old arenas location. An address and directions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's a link to Google Maps for the shoot: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=175+York+Street+Napanee+Ontario+Canada&sll=44.245974,-76.957044&sspn=0.010775,0.019226&ie=UTF8&ll=44.250517,-76.95086&spn=0.021549,0.038452&z=15 The address used in the map is actually for the Napanee Curling Club building as I don't have the address for the old arena. However the curling club is is literally next door to the old arena where the shoot is being held.

Cheers,


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Here's a link to Google Maps for the shoot: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=175+York+Street+Napanee+Ontario+Canada&sll=44.245974,-76.957044&sspn=0.010775,0.019226&ie=UTF8&ll=44.250517,-76.95086&spn=0.021549,0.038452&z=15 The address used in the map is actually for the Napanee Curling Club building as I don't have the address for the old arena. However the curling club is is literally next door to the old arena where the shoot is being held.
> 
> Cheers,


thanks Nuge

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*wees a gonna have some fun*

Tanks for da post Andy


Tinker


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

3--d said:


> thanks Nuge
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


You'd think I would remember the actual address of the old arena. I only worked there as a rink rat for six or seven years... must be getting senile


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*No Just ugly*

Hahaha


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you need to be a member of the OAA to shoot in this tournament?

What is the format like (number of targets, distances, etc.)? And, what is the entrance fee?

Sorry, I guess I should know this stuff, but it has been about 5 years since I shot in any 3D tournaments around here. Thanks.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

sagitarius said:


> Do you need to be a member of the OAA to shoot in this tournament?
> 
> What is the format like (number of targets, distances, etc.)? And, what is the entrance fee?
> 
> Sorry, I guess I should know this stuff, but it has been about 5 years since I shot in any 3D tournaments around here. Thanks.


1. No OAA membership necessary, this is a just a fun shoot to help beat the winter blahs

2. I believe Mike is planning on having 15 targets out for the kids and 15 targets out for the adults. There will be two rounds for a total of 30 targets.

3. Distance for the adults would be around 20 to 45 yards.

4. Entry fees last year were $15.00 for the outdoor events. I haven't heard if there was any change but I'll confirm the price with Mike tonight and update the post. The last indoor we shot in Spencerville was $20 earlier this month so I'm not sure if $20 is the going rate for this year.

Feel free to come out and have some fun!

Cheers,


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

hotwheels said:


> Hahaha



Hey I resemble that remark


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Sagi*

Do you shoot weekly?

Tinker


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

hotwheels said:


> Do you shoot weekly?
> 
> Tinker


No, I used to shoot all the time. I have not shot much since the end of deer season though.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> Do you shoot weekly?
> 
> Tinker


Hmmmmm...i see an invitation coming.....:tongue:..LOL

I bet its cause you hve seen another bowtech guy..

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Heard through the grape vine that you may want to dress warm as it may be a little cool in the building.
:smow:


----------



## Louis19 (Dec 10, 2008)

Its goin to be Fun!!!! Great idea to start a post Andy Hope bowtech beats the hoyts this week hahaha:tongue:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

F/F 3Der said:


> Heard through the grape vine that you may want to dress warm as it may be a little cool in the building.
> :smow:


I have asked the bowtech weather god to give us warmth...7deg on Sunday is what i hear

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

3--d said:


> I have asked the bowtech weather god to give us warmth...7deg on Sunday is what i hear
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


You and the Tinkster better pray to the Bowtech God my friend because team Big Apples has their game face on:wink: (Just kiddin bud, this is going to be a blast!)

BTW - I did confirm with Mike tonight that the entry fee is $20. I guess the local clubs decided to move the price a bit after all these years. Good for them because between trophies, target repairs, etc they need all the help they can get to keep afloat.

See ya Sunday!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

bowtechlou said:


> Its goin to be Fun!!!! Great idea to start a post Andy Hope bowtech beats the hoyts this week hahaha:tongue:


Good Luck on that.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Good Luck on What*

Good luck on the Shot ,the weather, or our poor shooting ability
good luck on what

Tinker


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> Good luck on the Shot ,the weather, or our poor shooting ability
> good luck on what
> 
> Tinker


I think he means "good luck on beating Nuge":laugh::set1_rolf2:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*ha ha ha*

are you bringing a new toy

Tinker


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Is there going to be a new Martin on the prowl this weekend Rob?


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*heat*

To all those concerned about heat...there is going to be heat on the shooting line...BOWTECHS
But there is real heat there too...lol,,,going to make a big pile of Hoyts and burn them...:tongue:


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

3--d said:


> To all those concerned about heat...there is going to be heat on the shooting line...BOWTECHS
> But there is real heat there too...lol,,,going to make a big pile of Hoyts and burn them...:tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


The Bowtech's were no real threat at Grenville,where they Andy.Hoyts were 1st and 2nd if I remember correctly.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Is there going to be a new Martin on the prowl this weekend Rob?


Unfortunately likely not........ but next weekend is looking good :wink:


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Goog luck on your shoot Andy.
I can't make this one but hope you get a good showing


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*thanks CRK*

Sorry you couldnt make it this week end...the arena is set up differently
Hope everybody knows Mike Atkinson has spent alot of effort and time planning this.
Im sure there will be people that wont like it...but we need feed back to make it better

Thanks

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> Unfortunately likely not........ but next weekend is looking good :wink:


The way I've been shooting lately, that's probably a good thing. I don't want to give $5 to them when I'm not shooting as good as possible


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*napanee 3d*

The shoot was a hoot today...Nice shooting Tinker, Nuge and Butt
We had a bout 60 shooters...considering we were competing with 2 other shoots today, not a bad turn out
Good job Mike ....lots of help made it go quicker

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all that came out today
Large showing from the Durham County PEEPS thanks!!

Hope All had fun 
Not a bad turn out for a First Indoor shoot 

Thanks Mikey

Tinker


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Had a good time today. Wish my results were a little better but considering not shooting since last Sept. I couldn't expect much. Durham Archers can now add another two or three pages to the book of excuses - Why I Missed
LOL. Thanks Mike it was fun and see you and others soon.

Randy:darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Mike, Steve, Cheryl, Robin and everyone else that pitched in... heck of a fun shoot! It was good to see some old faces and some new ones as well. Hope everyone had a good time and thanks for the support!

Good shooting Bri, Andy and Butt. A fun time as always Congrats Bri job well done!

Cheers,


----------



## mikea (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that came out. We had a lot of help and input to make it work. I may have missed a few minutes sleep worrying about missing something but all in all it was a great day. Sorry about the heat problem. Hope to see you all next year. 
Mike


----------

